# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  SecureTower 2.0 - качественно новый инструмент для контроля персонала

## Ilya Shabanov

Одной из ключевых возможностей новой версии SecureTower 2.0 стала функция формирования детальных статистических отчетов о сетевой активности сотрудников и визуализации их для большей наглядности с помощью графиков и схем. Благодаря этому вы сможете не только увидеть, кто и как использует корпоративные ресурсы, но и оценить эффективность работы вашего персонала. При этом SecureTower предоставляет вам исчерпывающую информацию о том, когда, каким пользователем и с какого компьютера в сети была произведена отправка конфиденциальных данных.Читать далее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Bacardi

Провайдеры тоже пользуются такими программами, чтобы отследить активность пользователей?

----------

